# Grinder Pairing - Rocket Mozzafiato



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

As per title looking to upgrade my grinder, currently have a Eureka Mignon Mk 2 (will be up for sale soon) but wanting something with bigger burrs and less clumping so I can grind straight into the porta filter.

I was initially sold on the Mazzer Mini Electronic Type A but reading mixed reviews so thought I would see if anyone has any recommendations that I should also consider before I part with my hard earned.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

bigger burrs


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Consider a used grinder as you will get a lot more for your cash


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> bigger burrs


Like Eureka Atom 75E bigger Burrs?


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Consider a used grinder as you will get a lot more for your cash


I do have an eye on this section but sometimes you need to be fast. There are a lot of Super Jolly's on Ebay and these are very well built so aslo pondering of going in that direction.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jimmgc51 said:


> Like Eureka Atom 75E bigger Burrs?


Yep that should do it


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Yep that should do it


Think this is the one I have settled on then, now just awaiting re-stock


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jimmgc51 said:


> Think this is the one I have settled on then, now just awaiting re-stock


Or you could easily get a second hand Mythos for the same money, just an idea


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I will be selling my polished aluminium Mazzer Major if you're interested. It's in excellent condition all round.


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

Beanbag said:


> I will be selling my polished aluminium Mazzer Major if you're interested. It's in excellent condition all round.


Thanks but I have finally settled on the Niche and just secured the first of the June deliveries, will be an upgrade from my Mignon and I'm sure a good match to the Rocket.


----------

